

Use Yahoo Pipes to Grab TV Show Feeds - boundlessdreamz
http://lifehacker.com/5272902/use-yahoo-pipes-to-grab-tv-show-feeds

======
boundlessdreamz
When legitimate startups have been hampered by licensing and users gets sued
for sky high damages by RIAA, how does lifehacker get away with promoting
downloads of TV shows?

According to google trends lifehacker has more than 150K+ daily unique
vistors. <http://trends.google.com/websites?q=lifehacker.com>. It is high
profile. So i'm wodering why RIAA is quiet and this is not the first article
on lifehacker on downloading illegal stuff.

*illegal in the title and story just means that it is illegal to do it according to the law, not whether it is right or wrong

